# MN report



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Shot ten for 4 guys this morning should have shot our limit by 7:30 no problem. We passed on alot of birds waiting for them to get over all of us rather than taking the shot when you have it , we had our blinds too far apart. We had steady action for close to an hour ,there were alot of birds that didn't get shot at so it will be interesting to see how many come back to feed in that field tonight.. It would be nice to get one more shoot in that field....


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

We got 15 for 5 guys this morning.... should have filled out... we got out of our blinds to grab birds... then the big numbers came in.... the 2 guys still in there blinds dropped 10 birds while we other all watched from 75 yards away... hahahha!! just my luck... 2 of the birds were banded... My first banded bird.... Had the new dog out for the first time... he did wonderful, held tight ever time... did not break one time, for 13 months I was very happy. He would not retrieve the geese however, must be too big for him.... I saved one bird to use for training... hope he learns to like it... I could not make it out tonight... might be able to go in the morning not sure yet. Let me know how you do this evening...


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Great day today! First Canada of the year had hardware!!!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Got 7 more this morning didn't see nearly the numbers but they did work better, the wind this morning really helped.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

did not hunt this morning but my guys only got 3 saw more that did not want to come in... not the numbers that were there on sat. morning however....


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

our group of 4 went out on saturday morning and set up and then when the sun came up we figured this wasnt any good, we had been too close to the road so it didnt work out great but we saw alot of geese and only had 2 come in and shot 1. later for the evening hunt 2 of us went out and shot 4 more. The next morning we went to a different field and met some guys that had permission to hunt the same field too [they said they shot 20 saturday am.] and said they were going to be there (East of where we were going to hunt) so they suggested us a another good spot on the other side of the field and we went there and had other people about 500 yds SE of us and they had the first goose that came in their spread and got er'. there were alot of geese wanting to land where the hunters were (East) and they would get 2 or 3 every flock that came in so it was kind of hard for us to get geese in our spread and finally we had a flock not too high come over us behind us and we downed 2 birds... then flocks would come our way and they would commit to other hunters (SE) spread [they werent calling] and we worked hard to call them in and flagging paid off and they changed directions commited ot ours and came in and shot 9 more so we finished off with 11 geese on sunday morning and then we went out for the evening hunt the same spot as sat. evening and shot 2 more so we finished off with 18 birds.. not too great or bad, just average. It was a great weekend even though we could have shot more and the birds were commiting to the other hunters spreads so it was kind of hard to get them in our spread, but alot of geese flying all over and non stop action.. also alot of ducks coming in early am. Hope everyone did well and had fun even though the geese are still going in the same fields after 2 days of shooting, will definitely be out this weekend. Good Luck to you guys!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

weekend was a bust, everything that could go wrong, did go wrong. got chased out of the field by lightening two of three days, one day we actually got to stay in the field where we wanted to be the birds from the day before that didnt get shot at never came back, evening hunts didnt go any better. about time to go set up and try it again i figure.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Shot my first ever canada goose on saturday morning. That was the only bird that my group had shots at. Saw 3 singles on saturday and a few big flocks on sunday that were about 2 miles away.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Sounds like quite you guys got quite a bit of jewelery.  I'm gonna try get a few wednesday night after school. Hopefully score some bling. :lol: Got a few good fields a few miles from my house. Good luck everyone.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

How many bands has MN diver shot so far?With his luck on bands,his lanyard will look like Fred Zink's in a few years.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

ha ha ha..

19 down this year and no bands yet Dean, maybe my luck has run out.. :lol:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Went out Sat morning solo and pulled down 3 running traffic. Lots of hunters out. Seemed like there was a group in every field.

Then on Sat night I went to a Nodak wedding in WI ...what a combination. Head still hurts.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Shot 10 on Saturday morning, 14 on Sunday morning, and got skunked on Monday morning (Chased off the field by lightning at 7 AM).

Not as many birds as usual, but they worked real nice on Saturday and a lot more shy on Sunday. Overall a good weekend.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Sat AM only shot 4 for two guys, but it was my best hunt yet, including my Sask. hunts.

About 2 weeks ago by son says "Dad, I "sink" it's time I go hunting with you". So it's set, he will go. Get ready to head out to the field at 2:30 AM cuz I can't sleep. Wake up my 4 yr old son for his first hunt and he stumbles around for the first 10 minutes cuz he's asleep on his feet. Get out to the cow pasture with our gear and 48 cows & 2 bulls show-up at which point my son clamps onto my leg and wants to go home. After chasing off the cattle, we get set-up and still have an hour to go before shooting hours. I have my son laydown in his blind with the lab and he falls asleep. Wakes up after daylight and says "Dad, those bulls sure were scary last night".

Wind changes direction and have no time to change our set-up, as the first flock comes in at 6:30 from behind us and we get no shots. My son pops up out of his blind, looks around, and says "why didn't you shoot, what are you waiting for". Good question.

Move our set-up about 30 yards. My son suggests we move the blinds and he'll move the dekes. Barely get situated and another flock is on it's way. The birds decoy perfectly and we drop 3. My son runs out and grabs one, the dog the other two.

After we get home I ask my wife asks my son if he had a good time. He replies, "Yep, my "savorite" part was when Gunner chased down the running goose and Dad rung it's neck"---that's my boy.

The next hunting generation begins--priceless.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Gunner - Very cool! :thumb:


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

Opening day was awesome. We couldn't reload our guns fast enough ended up with 40 birds. No bling though oh well was still a banner hunt. My 12 year old son shot his five birds with a 20 gauge. Basically they were in our face decoyed awesome. I did notice one thing though blowing the call did make them a little nervous so we just put them away.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

A few pics of my 4yr olds first hunt.

[siteimg]2221[/siteimg]
[siteimg]2222[/siteimg]


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Gunner, awesome!! Way to get the young guy involved in hunting. How'd he like his first hunt? Shoot me a pm if u'd like.
:beer:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Picked up four more this morning. Didn't see much for birds 25 at the most but we did have a flock come back for seconds that was pretty neet.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

We got another 7 Friday night, 4 yesterday, and 6 this morning. That is 41 for the year and we have a field with about 50 birds in it for tonight. This is the best year we have had yet. I know that is not a lot compared to ND, but not too bad for Central MN. The most we have shot in a season over here is 45 and we aren't even into the regular season yet.

PS - we are not in the good areas like Fergus or Alex.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Finished off with 26 geese over the weekend with killing 22 this morning and done before 7:30 am (one of our hunters had to go home be home by 8:30), alot of birds flying. Decoyed them all, Flagging was the key today and as well some calling too. Alot ducks flying into the dekes also. Might head out again for the last day in NW zone on Thurs or Wed morning. Hope most of you got some birds. 44 Birds for 2 weekends (4 days) so far and hoping for more this week. Good Luck :beer:


----------

